#  > Unit Wise Notes for All Engineering Courses and Applications >  > Electrical Engineering Unit and Topic Wise Study Notes >  >  Stepper Motor Speed Control

## faadoo-test0001

Download Stepper Motor Speed Control pdf. Stepper motor is widely used in CNC machine drives, robots, and where an correct positioning is needed. In such applications, step angle, direction, operating modes (single-coil or double-coil), speed, and position are vital considerations. this simple|this straightforward} program written in Turbo C provides easy control over the stepper motor.

*CONTENTS-

*• Abstract
• Acknowledgement
• Preface


1)Stepper Motor Introduction
2)Schematic of a 4 –phase stepper motor
3)Software program
4)Understanding Step
5)Construction & operation
6 )application
7)Advantages & Limitations
8)Conclusion
9)future Aspects





  Similar Threads: Stepper Motor Control with an MC68HC11E9 Microcontroller 8085 traffic control and stepper motor control Speed control of DC motor using PWM technique Paper Presentation: Security system using stepper motor control and microcontroller Speed control of dc motor using fuzzy logic seminar report/pdf/ppt download

----------

